# a cause for concern



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

as some of you may or may not have heard, the fast and the furious 3 is in talks about being made. ive heard and read that its going to be based in toyko and all about drifting. this could cause problems for us real life people who enjoy and partake of the sport. as alot of you who live in the US know, the impressionablity of youth today. prices are sure to be on the rise for parts and the actual cars. im not sure about the rest of you but i get my drifting time in at descrete locations because there is no track or such around where i live. why do i bring this up, because police also watch movies and im sure they will catch on as well. i know i rely on the "fast and the obvious" bug, ie my car doesnt look like it could do anything becuase i dont like to draw attention. but with such attention drawn to our cars from the movie, we are likely to get alot more problems "just because" of what we drive. i could be wrong and i hope i am, but if im not just watch out for yourselves.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

where did you find such info


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

3fast 3furious? I hope its is about drifting cuz then i'll buy another 240 before the movie, and sell it at a way jacked up price


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

we will see the AE86 there for sure , and the Silvias no doubt.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this has been discussed before.. just as the "ricer" phase, the "drift" phase will die out sooner or later.. 3fast3furious or what not will get the idea of "drifting" out to the public and the number of dricers will increase incredibly. i don't worry about much.. i'm only 15. by the time i have enough money/time to work on my car, drift phase will be long gone


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

rice phase will never die as long as they keep making movies...the same with drift. ie Intial D.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

close this pathetic thread. 
i never seen part 2, i doubt ill see part 3. only parts ive seen for part 2 is when the previews came on. if it's based in japan, they better represent wangan, wehre the big boys be having each other for breakfast, lunch and dinner. i dont think there's dessert unless a honda shitvic or a stupid eshits comes along and tries to get a piece, hahahaha.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

I never saw the second, but i might watch the third just to see them use there noossss while drifting. ahahahah, no way in hell will i pay money to see it though

the world is falling apart


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> I never saw the second, but i might watch the third just to see them use there noossss while drifting. ahahahah, no way in hell will i pay money to see it though
> 
> the world is falling apart



LMFAO


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the saddest part about this thread is that it might come, and it might not, and yet you all bitch about it like it's going to do some good. no one knows if it will happen, or if it will happen like you say it's going to. and even if it does happen, no one knows what the outcome will be in any way. if you havent noticed, cops also read. yeah, that's right, cops can read. they have most likely read all of the stories about D1 and people trying to drift and people street racing and all that bullshit. it happens, get over it. you cant stop it. end of story.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Drifting is expensive. There are less people doing it than you'd like to believe.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TuFoteeSX said:


> close this pathetic thread.
> i never seen part 2, i doubt ill see part 3. only parts ive seen for part 2 is when the previews came on. if it's based in japan, they better represent wangan, wehre the big boys be having each other for breakfast, lunch and dinner. i dont think there's dessert unless a honda shitvic or a stupid eshits comes along and tries to get a piece, hahahaha.


 yet everyone in wagan pays the price to a corvette...


----------

